# When will the spending stop!!!



## Alex1975 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi I am Alex and I have a problem!

I cant stop buying golf equipment, even when I think I am happy I still seem to keep spending. My bag is just about perfect and everything is pretty new, my driver is a little old but I love the thing! So why am I bidding on a 910D2 on ebay?

Last night I was reading a post in the review section on here an came across the one one the range finder, I read it from top to bottom just before bed and then dreamed about it all night long. I was actually dreaming about taking yardage measurements on my home course... SAD! 

In truth I do enjoy it, but it is a problem when you have come to the point where you love and trust everything in your bag but still look though ebay every day like its a sport for something else to spend money on that is golf related.


My wife has actually given up on bitching about it and yesterday asked if she could see my new 24* 910H, she was my last form of defense, although not really, I am a bit like The Craw in that I tend to keep my addiction private from the Mrs.

I know I am not alone out there, there are a few more golf spending addicts among us. Have any of you found the point where enough is enough?


HELP!!!(I don't really want help!)


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 18, 2012)

I am the same. Always tinkering and looking at new bats. Once I have 2 new shafts in my driver and 3 wood, i should be about there!


----------



## gripitripit (Apr 18, 2012)

I too suffer from this. Only been playing the game just under 2 years and have so far gone through 2 sets of irons
4 drivers 3 bags 4 putters and still browse ebay etc for something else that I "need". 
All I need now is a new trolley and I am set for 5-6 months I reckon.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Apr 18, 2012)

The day I think my bag is complete will be a sad one... I can't stop looking either.

As long as we are spending money we can afford, then no problems. 

I'm not naive, I don't think I am going to find a magic club to buy a game, but I like equipment, talking about it, loking for it. Why not? :thup:


----------



## Monty_Brown (Apr 18, 2012)

gripitripit said:



			I too suffer from this. Only been playing the game just under 2 years and have so far gone through 2 sets of irons
4 drivers 3 bags 4 putters and still browse ebay etc for something else that I "need". 
All I need now is a new trolley and I am set for 5-6 months I reckon.
		
Click to expand...

Despite my previous post about being obsessed with gear, the list you spelled out there is identical to what I've had in 20 years playing the game! Get help!


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 18, 2012)

IT WILL NEVER FULLY STOP! oh thanks for the wedge alex


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 18, 2012)

Yep, I have spent a grand since Friday, and still don't really have a golf swing.

I didn't need any kit, of any kind, but the lure of the shiny stuff runs deep.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 18, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			The day I think my bag is complete will be a sad one... I can't stop looking either.

As long as we are spending money we can afford, then no problems. 

I'm not naive, I don't think I am going to find a magic club to buy a game, but I like equipment, talking about it, loking for it. Why not? :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I could have written this.

I love looking at golf stuff and often trawl ebay while the Mrs is watching some guff on the box.

Even accidentally won a putter the other day, didn't think my bid would be anywhere near but won.  I evfen quite like it 

Alex, give me a shout if you change the driver, I may be interested in yours....


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 18, 2012)

it will never stop there is always something out there to look at, i have prettty much refreshed my bag and am happy with it but still cant help looking at offers emails ebay AG the lure of something new will nver cease, although i have manage to refrain from buying any new polos for 6 whole months mainly because i still have new ones in the bag and a constant reminder from HID!


----------



## CMAC (Apr 18, 2012)

bought new blades last year, changed the grips, changed the grips back, sold old driver, bought new driver, sold driver, need new driver, need new wedges, bought new putter, sold new putter, regripped old putter, re-regripped old putter, bought new balls, bought skycaddie, bought electric trolley, bought cart bag..........all this in the space of a few months............looks ridiculous when written down

Dreaming, yes actually dreaming about getting a set of Ping i20's to replace my beautiful shiny MP69 blades and I know it will cost me. 

I think I want the fun back in golf again as well as hopefully shooting good scores.

We need GA (Golfers Anonymous)


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 18, 2012)

I find having absolutely no money helps with this problem!


----------



## kid2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			I know I am not alone out there, there are a few more golf spending addicts among us. Have any of you found the point where enough is enough?


HELP!!!(I don't really want help!)
		
Click to expand...


Al your never alone pal ....

Iv been here with my leg in plaster for the past 9 weeks and last weekend was my first proper game back in my shoes.....
Since then i have my eye on Nike Lunar Control shoes, i need a carry bag and i have to get some good comfy trainers as well...Oh and i want to get my Wilsons regripped.... 

I have 80 euro credit in our club shop which should make a good dent in the Nike's but ill have to literally rob a bank for the rest


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 18, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			I could have written this.

I love looking at golf stuff and often trawl ebay while the Mrs is watching some guff on the box.

Even accidentally won a putter the other day, didn't think my bid would be anywhere near but won.  I evfen quite like it 

Alex, give me a shout if you change the driver, I may be interested in yours....

Click to expand...


What shaft do you have in your D3?


Murph, what do you buy?

Gary, pleasure!


This post maybe dangerous for us GA members!!! should we really all be in the same place at the same time?


----------



## fundy (Apr 18, 2012)

what shaft in the D2 "Im Alex and Im a new shinys addict"?


----------



## Naybrains (Apr 18, 2012)

Yip I have the same problem!  It's a strange kind of obsession/addiction to golf gear.

Any tips other than letting the wife keep my bank card???


----------



## One Planer (Apr 18, 2012)

I actually have an excuse to look ........................ I need a 4 iron :thup:


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh dear you lot do have it bad don't you?!

I like buying new golf clothes and have way too many golf shoes but don't like chopping and changing my clubs. My game has been in the doldrums for a few weeks - maybe more than a few - but a change of clubs has never entered my mind. Only exception is my G20 hybrid which I have had a love/hate relationship with since we met so I have been watching some G10/I15/Rapture alternatives but none have been within my budget...


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 18, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			What shaft do you have in your D3?
		
Click to expand...

It's a Diamana Kai'li stiff shaft in it.   Goes well but getting to the stage where I fancy a change..!!


----------



## fundy (Apr 18, 2012)

I smell a swap coming between addicts lol


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 18, 2012)

Gareth said:



			I actually have an excuse to look ........................ I need a 4 iron :thup:
		
Click to expand...

get a MP32 4 iron is the obvious answer. :thup:


----------



## DaveM (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank the lord. I am not alone.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 18, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			get a MP32 4 iron is the obvious answer. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

....... And if you can find one for sale in the UK you're  a better man than me!!

I was tempted by Alex's JPX Fli-Hi but the shaft would play a little too firm for me (PX 5.5) so I'm lookin for an MP Fli-HI to go with the 3 iron I already have :thup:


----------



## gripitripit (Apr 18, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			Despite my previous post about being obsessed with gear, the list you spelled out there is identical to what I've had in 20 years playing the game! Get help! 

Click to expand...

I just worked it out and my net spend is only Â£330 quid so not that bad in terms of money.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 18, 2012)

Gareth said:



			I actually have an excuse to look ........................ I need a 4 iron :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I have a MP52 4 iron that I can't use/scared of...


----------



## bobmac (Apr 18, 2012)

I bought a new glove a few weeks ago

:ears:


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 18, 2012)

bobmac said:



			I bought a new glove a few weeks ago

:ears:
		
Click to expand...

I have had two gloves, a set of irons, a bag, and three new wedges.

I may yet reshafted my driver again too, as I seem to have lost the plot with it, and my hybrid is playing up.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 18, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			I have a MP52 4 iron that I can't use/scared of...
		
Click to expand...


... Oooooooooooooh


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 18, 2012)

Gareth said:



			... Oooooooooooooh 

Click to expand...

Sorry, that wasn't in the spirit of the thread


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 18, 2012)

fundy said:



			I smell a swap coming between addicts lol
		
Click to expand...


........


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 18, 2012)

Easily solved, my good man.

Support a team that has newly gone from the Championship to the Premiership. It will now approximately cost you Â£47.50 a ticket  even for say,Reading, who will be a category C match (sorry, couldn't resist) instead of Â£17.50 per ticket. Throw in all the extra northern grounds you will go (OT,Anfield,City) instead of not going to Burnley,Preston. The extra for ale, programmes and food.

This will thoroughly deplete your disposable income, so wont spend as much on golf.

Fixed that for you???

Congrats, BTW.


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 18, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Easily solved, my good man.

Support a team that has newly gone from the Championship to the Premiership. It will now approximately cost you Â£47.50 a ticket  even for say,Reading, who will be a category C match (sorry, couldn't resist) instead of Â£17.50 per ticket. Throw in all the extra northern grounds you will go (OT,Anfield,City) instead of not going to Burnley,Preston. The extra for ale, programmes and food.

This will thoroughly deplete your disposable income, so wont spend as much on golf.

Fixed that for you???

Congrats, BTW.
		
Click to expand...


I get the feeling you would have weaved this into any post you could have in an effort to show your joy at promotion, sadly I have no idea about football so its lost on me.... Congrats though.


----------



## johnboywalton (Apr 18, 2012)

I am the same, every time day I receive an e-mail from one of the on-line Golf shops, the front offer page always has something I need

Because it is a "bargain"........... it is ok to buy it


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 18, 2012)

so far this year i have spent..... Â£25 on a sechand driver cos it had a prolaunch red stiff shaft i wanted to try out.

And i don't expect to spend any more either.


----------



## EIW1219 (Apr 18, 2012)

Jeez, Im hooked too. Ebay has some bargains!
Mizuno blades because they were ridiculously cheap and I had to try them.
New driver that I didn't need and couldn't hit. That went out the window and a new RBZ came in. 
Now can't hit it bacuase I had 3 Draw drivers before this and need to work on a proper driver swing!
Burner shovels ditched for some 710 AP2's that haven't arrived yet 
I am using my blades at the moment but unfortunately they are not long enough. Need to try get them lengthened.
Bargain 2nd hand TM T3 hybrid.
All this year!


----------



## moogie (Apr 18, 2012)

Add me to the GA list
I confess ....... Im an Ebay Addict and self confessed Golf Whore........??
Buy it , try it , sell it............
Buy it, Try it, Reshaft it, Reshaft it again, Trade it in, Sell it.............
Thats the pattern
Throw in change grips,  obviously
Its my ONLY hobby,  so Im allowed..........Thats what I tell Myself
Wife aint bothered,  doesnt interfere with bank balance,  or social life,  just comes out of my 'Stash'


----------



## rickg (Apr 18, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Hi I am Alex and I have a problem!

I cant stop buying golf equipment, even when I think I am happy I still seem to keep spending. My bag is just about perfect and everything is pretty new.


HELP!!!(I don't really want help!)
		
Click to expand...

Stick my name down in place of yours Alex........I just took delivery today of my 4th set of irons..........a set of Taylor Made MC's with Nippon Pro950gh stiff shafts courtesy of golf bidder.

Got the MP62's off Ethan a couple of weeks ago, the Callaway x forged reshafted with the 1150gh tour shafts, which I've only played 1 round with........and I'm still mainly using my JPX800 pro's that I got custom fit for last year.......I've got 6 golf bags in the garage and 18 pairs of shoes...........

Maybe we should set up a therapy group............


----------



## fundy (Apr 18, 2012)

RickG, the owner of the only BMW with a pro shop in the boot


----------



## One Planer (Apr 18, 2012)

Maybe we should set up a therapy group............
		
Click to expand...

................ Or a shop


----------



## moogie (Apr 18, 2012)

rickg said:



			Stick my name down in place of yours Alex........I just took delivery today of my 4th set of irons..........a set of Taylor Made MC's with Nippon Pro950gh stiff shafts courtesy of golf bidder.

Got the MP62's off Ethan a couple of weeks ago, the Callaway x forged reshafted with the 1150gh tour shafts, which I've only played 1 round with........and I'm still mainly using my JPX800 pro's that I got custom fit for last year.......I've got 6 golf bags in the garage and 18 pairs of shoes...........

Maybe we should set up a therapy group............
		
Click to expand...


WOW .......... rickg
U beat me there I reckon
Ive got the 6 Golf Bags in the garage.........But 18 pairs of shoes......!!!
No Chance,  only the 5 Pairs........ ( 2 pairs still boxed )
But I do have over 30 Wedges,  and about 10 putters
And had same Irons for 2 seasons now..........so a change is well overdue


----------



## Imurg (Apr 18, 2012)

Christ Alive I've got some way to go to catch Rick.....

My bag will never be right.
Driver's still dodgy
Hybrid's dodgy

Mind you, everything's dodgy at the moment....

I feel a fitting coming on.....


----------



## malek988 (Apr 18, 2012)

im glad i saw this, my problem is now my wrist is broke im out of playing for a few weeks im not spening anything on petrol, shandy's at the club house and 12 balls every 2 days, im constantly on ebay or online shops trying to resist the temptation, ive promised myself an r11 or rbz driver and a new putter and no more but i dont see that lasting lol


----------



## Lump (Apr 18, 2012)

when top gear did that piece on running a car in Rallycross and comparing it to golf cost wise I laughed... but some of you lot really could do a full season.
I don't like changing my gear so I spend my money only on things I need.


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 18, 2012)

I thought my bag was sorted around October time, then I took a fancy to a rife putter which mumsie purchased as a Christmas gift....

 Ok it's finally sorted..... The Gm select me for a driving fitting that highlighted all my shafts were wrong.... Thanks Gm!

Almost Â£500 later and I'm close, but the 3w was a tempory purchase until funds allow the amp 3w... I wonder what's gonna be after that, a golf buddy voice would be nice


----------



## User20205 (Apr 18, 2012)

me too, just been to the pro shop and talked about a custom fit set of i20's, ap2's FG tour v2's or if I'm feeling really brave some Titleist 712 cb's. that's Â£600 mentally spent already. (I'm quite happy with the irons I bought off naybrains on here) 

I want to get my driver re shafted, mainly cos I have taken a chunk out of it, but I'm thinking about sending it to gamola and getting a harrison shotmaker installed also. Don't know why, just fancy it !

also looking at some rather smart callaway shoes and maybe a GPS just to annoy shivas !!


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 18, 2012)

So GA it is but do we make Rick the Presedent or is he infact the one who needs the most help!!!
18 pairs of shoes?? My wife even gasped!! I think that's more than homer.


I was thinking that the healing had begun as NWjocko and I are trading drivers for a bit to see how we like them. It's just the same thing though isn't it.... Wonder lust, exciting though still.


----------



## Black gold (Apr 18, 2012)

Think everyone likes to spend dough, I'm much the same 
The driving range I use has a golf super store attached, which you conveniently have to walk through to get 
To the range.

I'm a sucker for trying out new stuff and falling in love with it.(even if it don't improve my game)

The way I see it tho is I don't go out drinking I'm not really interested in owning a flashy car

And I do work hard. So there ya go got to treat yourself some way.
I would never buy something if it ment my family going with out tho.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 18, 2012)

Add me to the list. Got my on some RBZ's, an odyssey milled putter, some of the FJ clothing range some my joys and a new cart bag. Don't need any of it but want it bad


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 18, 2012)

rickg said:



			Stick my name down in place of yours Alex........I just took delivery today of my 4th set of irons..........a set of Taylor Made MC's with Nippon Pro950gh stiff shafts courtesy of golf bidder.

Got the MP62's off Ethan a couple of weeks ago, the Callaway x forged reshafted with the 1150gh tour shafts, which I've only played 1 round with........and I'm still mainly using my JPX800 pro's that I got custom fit for last year.......I've got 6 golf bags in the garage and 18 pairs of shoes...........

Maybe we should set up a therapy group............
		
Click to expand...

Do we have room for all this guff in our room at woodhall? Oh, and I want at least two power sockets too. 

I've only got 11 pairs of shoes, four sets of irons, 3 putters, and six golf bags. I feel short changed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 18, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Do we have room for all this guff in our room at woodhall? Oh, and I want at least two power sockets too. 

I've only got 11 pairs of shoes, four sets of irons, 3 putters, and six golf bags. I feel short changed.
		
Click to expand...

See you and raise you

16 pairs of shoes,
4 putters
14 dozen balls (all unused and brand new)
25 golf shirts
17 golf jumpers
14 pairs of golf trousers
23 gloves (13 unused)

And I still covet more gear. On the plus side a lot of the clothing has come from birthdays and Chrimbo and I've won the majority of the balls and gloves so the damage to the bank balance has been negated on that front


----------



## saxmaster (Apr 18, 2012)

i find the problem with i like eveything to be one brand. so now looking at titleist to replace all tm for no other reason i fancy a scotty cameron


----------



## Captainron (Apr 18, 2012)

The spending NEVER stops! Having children is cheaper than playing golf.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 18, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			See you and raise you

16 pairs of shoes,* Cant compete with that!!
*4 putters             *Or that
*14 dozen balls (all unused and brand new) *Or that!!!!!!!
*25 golf shirts *Can beat that easily lost count how many I have
*17 golf jumpers *As above
*14 pairs of golf trousers* As above
*23 gloves (13 unused)* Not got that many

*And I still covet more gear. On the plus side a lot of the clothing has come from birthdays and Chrimbo and I've won the majority of the balls and gloves so the damage to the bank balance has been negated on that front
		
Click to expand...

Please see my addictions I am as bad as Homer!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 18, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			I get the feeling you would have weaved this into any post you could have in an effort to show your joy at promotion, sadly I have no idea about football so its lost on me.... Congrats though.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, wrong chap, mixed you up with A1ex.

Nothing to see here. 

Keep calm, and slap me round the head.


----------



## Dave B (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm almost happy with my kit but made a bad decision in trying an ex demo TM Superfast 2.0 TP and several other  drivers last week. I ended up walking out with the TM, played the next day and hit every drive way right with a very strong slice/power fade. I'd demo'd it on two seperate occasions taped up and it was fine however once the tape was removed and I was on the course it was a different club. 

Fortunately  because it was an ex demo they have been kind enough to offer a full fitting and allow me to trade the ex demo for a new club at the price I bought it for, (if only I'd known that they had the kit to do a full swing analysis I'd have asked to be fitted).

This will be my first driver fitting and I'm looking forward to it to see  what figures come out and what club, shaft and loft I end up with. I'm not too bothered about brand so it could be interesting as I have noidea what swing speed I have, (I think I'm inbetween a stiff and regular shaft), and it will be good to know what my actual stats are for future reference.

I'll post on Friday to let you know how it turns out.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 18, 2012)

You think you are out and it drags you right back in. I was doing so well on the gear front recently and if something was misbehaving I put and old club back in the bag for a while. I was doing fine. 

Then I started looking at irons and it begins again. It started with some poor play resulting in me looking at SGI irons. Then, on Twitter of all places, I saw the personalised Orka RS5 irons. I have had dealings with the MD there before so tweeted him but informed because of my golfing woes I did not feel that I could hit them. He thought I was wrong and told me it was all in the fit so now I am booked in on 4th May to see their top fitter in Milton Keynes. I suspect that this may cost me but for once I am actually confident that this may be the right decision.


----------



## LanDog (Apr 18, 2012)

In just over a month I've purchased... Ahem...

Mizuno JPX800 irons Â£429 (18th birthday)
Taylormade R7 3 Wood
Ping Hoofer Stand Bag Â£50
A set of Ping wedges (a bargain at Â£40)
As well as an artificial putting green in my garden Â£150-200 (18th birthday)

Soon to be bought: 
A new driver (Callaway Octane, Ping G/I 15, TM Superfast 2.0, or who knows the possibilities!!!) and possibly some Nike Lunars!!

Although my dad has taught me never to buy before I sell do I hold myself to that advice.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 18, 2012)

you guys are mental !!  I love it ! :whoo:


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 19, 2012)

I joined the forum October 08.
In that time I have purchased....

Callaway X18 irons (shafts too stiff)
MD Tungsten Ti2 irons (still have)
Mizuno MX200 irons (custom fit, crap)
Ping i15 irons (loved but sold)
Cobra S3 irons (current squeeze)
MD Superstrong Driver, 3 and 5 wood (sold)
Ben Sayers Benny Driver (still have)
Ping G10 Driver, 3 wood and 5 wood (sold)
Ping G15 Driver, 3 wood (sold)
Ping i15 Driver and 3 wood (still have)
Cobra S2 driver, 3 and 5 wood (current squeeze)
Cleveland Launcher DST Driver and 7 wood (still have)
MD putter (gifted to Craphacker)
Yes Tracy putter (in use)
Gokart
7 (or is it 8?) pairs of FJ shoes
Garmin S1 Approach watch
SkyCaddie SGX2.5 (sold)
God knows how many pairs of golf trousers (I think I've bought about 6 pairs this year alone) and golf shirts I've bought, some I've never even worn.
And I guess I've got through about 6 or 7 different cart bags in that time too.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 19, 2012)

The eternal search for the holy grail, you can join me on it....


----------



## One Planer (Apr 19, 2012)

My bag was settled, emphisis on "was"

My dad brought me my MP-32's last week which are bloody lovely and were special enough for me to take out my R7's, which I never thought would happen!

I now look at my bag and think........ "Those XFT wedges would look a little better if they had MP-R 12 on instead!"


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 19, 2012)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			The eternal search for the holy grail, you can join me on it....
		
Click to expand...

But what happens when you find the Holy Grail only to see something else thats shiney?

In Nov I shot 1 under gross, and last week ordered new irons/driver & 3 wood.


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hobbit said:



			But what happens when you find the Holy Grail only to see something else thats shiney?

In Nov I shot 1 under gross, and last week ordered new irons/driver & 3 wood.
		
Click to expand...


Hehe, I think you maybe the first person to mention golf in this post. What have you ordered?


----------



## moogie (Apr 19, 2012)

BAD NEWS for GA Members,  raining cats and dogs up here in Newcastle
So NO CHANCE of teeing it up today
That can mean only one thing...............Golf Shops,  and Ranges with Shops.......!!!!

I can hear the little voices now......BUY ME......BUY ME......


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 19, 2012)

Hobbit said:



			But what happens when you find the Holy Grail only to see something else thats shiney?

In Nov I shot 1 under gross, and last week ordered new irons/driver & 3 wood.
		
Click to expand...

Ah!! grasshopper the holy grail is like a womens anatomy, you think you have found the perfect spot only to find its moved.  Go forth and buy my child!!


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 19, 2012)

Well I am going to be strong today, I have received and email telling me I have been outbid on a 910D2 and I am not going to big again.... on that driver....


----------



## moogie (Apr 19, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Well I am going to be strong today, I have received and email telling me I have been outbid on a 910D2 and I am not going to big again.... on that driver....
		
Click to expand...


Yep,  Sure Alex.......And Im going to stay in all day and Paint the Spare Room....

I hear the words PIGS and FLYING in the next sentence..........


----------



## fundy (Apr 19, 2012)

my only real affliction here is putters and clothes, the rest I tend to have and stick with so only partially affected. Had 5 different putters last year (2 Scottys I still have, a Scotty thats with Alex a Yes I leant to another mate and havent reseen and an Odyssey I sold)

earlier this yr I picked up another Odyssey that I havent even used yet another mate has decided he is buying this off me, came very close to ordering a metal faced Odyssey this morning to try, I have a Â£100 voucher to use (adidas shoes that fell apart) so could get a metal faced one for Â£9. Think resistance may be futile, its that or I but a Scotty c62 no 5 off ebay lol!!!


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 19, 2012)

fundy said:



			its that or I but a Scotty c62 no 5 off ebay lol!!!
		
Click to expand...


That is a crazy looking putter!


----------



## fundy (Apr 19, 2012)

Yep, just appeals for some strange reason, no doubt Ill pick one up to try at some point lol


----------



## Monty_Brown (Apr 19, 2012)

Also bidding on a putter on ebay today.

I don't need a putter, I need to practice my putting. But which do I choose to do....


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 19, 2012)

Hope your not bidding on the same Odyssey Rossie that I am !!


----------



## Monty_Brown (Apr 19, 2012)

Nope!


----------



## Dave3498 (Apr 19, 2012)

Carry on as you are and buy what you want, but just buy a bigger bag.  You can take as many clubs as you like onto the course, you'll just have to declare a couple of sets out-of-play.  Simple.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Apr 19, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			Also bidding on a putter on ebay today.


Click to expand...

Make that TWO putters... someone help me!


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Apr 19, 2012)

I've probably spent < Â£100 on gear this year and I can't see that changing.

Unless someone's selling a decent swing, I could do with one of those more than anything.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 19, 2012)

Spent heavily last year but this year with the exception of the "consumables" I have only bought a driver from Darth and don't intend on changing much (other than removing the 4i from the bag - nothing will replace it though... for now!)


----------



## JonR (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Alex.
My name is Jon and I too have a problem.

Your story is a very familiar one to me. I am exactly the same, craving all sorts of golfing equipment, pictures, ball markers, Pitch repairers, clothing and the like.

I live in hope that I now have all the equipment that I will ever need, but I fear that after I have read the latest 
copy of Golf Monthly, (which has just dropped through the letter box) I will find something else to purchase.
Recent acquisitions include a golf jacket, bushnell v2, adidas street golf shoes, RBZ Driver and 5 dozen golf balls.
Perhaps a help group should be set up for poor souls like us?


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 19, 2012)

JonR said:



			Hi Alex.
My name is Jon and I too have a problem.

Your story is a very familiar one to me. I am exactly the same, craving all sorts of golfing equipment, pictures, ball markers, Pitch repairers, clothing and the like.

I live in hope that I now have all the equipment that I will ever need, but I fear that after I have read the latest 
copy of Golf Monthly, (which has just dropped through the letter box) I will find something else to purchase.
Recent acquisitions include a golf jacket, bushnell v2, adidas street golf shoes, RBZ Driver and 5 dozen golf balls.
Perhaps a help group should be set up for poor souls like us?
		
Click to expand...


Welcome to the forum Jon, if you read this whole post you will see that we have setup a group called GA, golfers anonymous. I am not sure though if its going to be a help for us or a way of encouragement to one another....


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 19, 2012)

Damn, damn and double damn!

To add to the list I posted earlier in this thread my new shoes arrived today. FJ Contours, white with a brown saddle, and BOA lacing.

Thankfully son no3 is a pro and he cut me a deal...


----------



## rickg (Apr 19, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I joined the forum October 08.
In that time I have purchased....

Callaway X18 irons (shafts too stiff)
MD Tungsten Ti2 irons (still have)
Mizuno MX200 irons (custom fit, crap)
Ping i15 irons (loved but sold)
Cobra S3 irons (current squeeze)
MD Superstrong Driver, 3 and 5 wood (sold)
Ben Sayers Benny Driver (still have)
Ping G10 Driver, 3 wood and 5 wood (sold)
Ping G15 Driver, 3 wood (sold)
Ping i15 Driver and 3 wood (still have)
Cobra S2 driver, 3 and 5 wood (current squeeze)
Cleveland Launcher DST Driver and 7 wood (still have)
MD putter (gifted to Craphacker)
Yes Tracy putter (in use)
Gokart
7 (or is it 8?) pairs of FJ shoes
Garmin S1 Approach watch
SkyCaddie SGX2.5 (sold)
God knows how many pairs of golf trousers (I think I've bought about 6 pairs this year alone) and golf shirts I've bought, some I've never even worn.
And I guess I've got through about 6 or 7 different cart bags in that time too.


Click to expand...


This was a very bad post!!!!!!!....you made me take a look at how many irons I have had in the time since i joined my golf cub in May  2009


Staggeringly it is 11 sets......

2 x Callaway ( x forged)

3 x Nike ( VR combo, VR cavity, VRII blades)

1 x Wilson (FG tour)

4 x Mizuno  (MP62, MP60, JPX800 pro, MP62 Nickel)

 1 x TaylorMade (MC)

My disease also spread to woods, so every time I changed my irons, I had to change my woods, (driver, 3 wood & 2 x utility)....so I have had:

2 x Callaway  (ERC2, Diablo black tour)

2 x Nike (Sumo, VR)

2 x Ping ( G10, i15)

1 x Mizuno (MP  fast track)

1 x TM (R11s)

Don't even want to start adding it up, but on irons and woods alone it has to be over Â£10K

probably around Â£1500 on shoes & the same on bags. and again on putters



Throw in an SGX, 2 powakaddies & a Bushnell..........don't get me started on clothes 


Alex...when was the 1st session????


----------



## fundy (Apr 19, 2012)

and we have our winner ladies and gentleman  I give you your biggest addict lol


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 19, 2012)

rickg said:



			This was a very bad post!!!!!!!....you made me take a look at how many irons I have had in the time since i joined my golf cub in May 2009


Staggeringly it is 11 sets......

2 x Callaway ( x forged)

3 x Nike ( VR combo, VR cavity, VRII blades)

1 x Wilson (FG tour)

4 x Mizuno (MP62, MP60, JPX800 pro, MP62 Nickel)

1 x TaylorMade (MC)

My disease also spread to woods, so every time I changed my irons, I had to change my woods, (driver, 3 wood & 2 x utility)....so I have had:

2 x Callaway (ERC2, Diablo black tour)

2 x Nike (Sumo, VR)

2 x Ping ( G10, i15)

1 x Mizuno (MP fast track)

1 x TM (R11s)

Don't even want to start adding it up,* but on irons and woods alone it has to be over Â£10K

*probably around Â£1500 on shoes & the same on bags. and again on putters



Throw in an SGX, 2 powakaddies & a Bushnell..........don't get me started on clothes 


Alex...when was the 1st session????
		
Click to expand...

Wow!! What you do for a living fella? So I can start training for whatever it is!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 19, 2012)

rickg said:



			This was a very bad post!!!!!!!....you made me take a look at how many irons I have had in the time since i joined my golf cub in May  2009


Staggeringly it is 11 sets......

2 x Callaway ( x forged)

3 x Nike ( VR combo, VR cavity, VRII blades)

1 x Wilson (FG tour)

4 x Mizuno  (MP62, MP60, JPX800 pro, MP62 Nickel)

 1 x TaylorMade (MC)

My disease also spread to woods, so every time I changed my irons, I had to change my woods, (driver, 3 wood & 2 x utility)....so I have had:

2 x Callaway  (ERC2, Diablo black tour)

2 x Nike (Sumo, VR)

2 x Ping ( G10, i15)

1 x Mizuno (MP  fast track)

1 x TM (R11s)

Don't even want to start adding it up, but on irons and woods alone it has to be over Â£10K

probably around Â£1500 on shoes & the same on bags. and again on putters



Throw in an SGX, 2 powakaddies & a Bushnell..........don't get me started on clothes 


Alex...when was the 1st session????
		
Click to expand...

What about all the tanning sessions you've had????
That's got to add up to quite a bit too Rick....


----------



## Tiger (Apr 19, 2012)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! RickG I am stunned!!! You all need help. I'm glad I don't have more money as I spend a lot of time window shopping but don't buy that often.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 19, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			Wow!! What you do for a living fella? So I can start training for whatever it is!!!
		
Click to expand...

Rick could tell you, but then he'd have to kill you....slowly

Fragger


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 19, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Rick could tell you, but then he'd have to kill you....slowly

Fragger 

Click to expand...

Bugger thought I had solved all my money worries for a minute


----------



## bobmac (Apr 19, 2012)

Don't even want to start adding it up, but on irons and woods alone it has to be over Â£10K

probably around Â£1500 on shoes & the same on bags. and again on putters



_*2 x V-Easys*_
Throw in an SGX, 2 powakaddies & a Bushnell..........don't get me started on clothes 


Alex...when was the 1st session????
		
Click to expand...

Fixed


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 19, 2012)

rickg said:



			Alex...when was the 1st session????
		
Click to expand...

I think that was the 1st session brother Rick, I think we should all thank brother Rick for sharing his story with us and starting on the road to recovery


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 19, 2012)

Just got a custom fit voucher for winning the winter trophy at the golf club last night aswell


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 19, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			Just got a custom fit voucher for winning the winter trophy at the golf club last night aswell 

Click to expand...

Sweet! Congrats, what do you get to get fitted for?


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 19, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Sweet! Congrats, what do you get to get fitted for?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, got a Â£140 voucher so probably a new 3 wood......

Nice to spend money when it's not mine, know how my wife feels now!!


----------



## connor (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow I now don't feel so bad. In just over 2years I have had my current set up and my first ever set which was dunlops from sport world. Although I am going to be changing the benross soon had them for a year. And I enjoy looking at drivers and wedges which is never good me as I will give in


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 19, 2012)

Rick

You seriously need help with the addicition mate. I propose you as GA Chairman


----------



## moogie (Apr 19, 2012)

I second that Homer...............Carried unanimous


----------



## moogie (Apr 19, 2012)

Well I resisted............until 8pm tonight,  and purchased a new Galvin Green shirt...

A bit less than the New Trolley and Bag I was considering earlier


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 20, 2012)

My list isn't too bad. Since starting again last May, I've had 3 sets of irons (Cally X Forged, Mizzy Mx23's and Mizzy JPX800 Pro's), 2 putters, 3 drivers, 4 bags, 2 pairs of shoes, 2 trolleys, numerous shirts, trousers, jackets, jumpers....

If it helps, I've found a way to counteract the constant compulsion to buy new shiny. I've recently managed to persuade the brother in law to start playing. This means that I'm now on eBay all the time looking for his first decent set of clubs (and shoes, bag, trolley etc etc). This means that I haven't bought anything for a few weeks (unless you count the little splurge I had in the Woburn shop).


----------



## munro007 (Apr 20, 2012)

I have just spent over a grand this week, and plan to spend more. If it wasn't golf equipment it would be my car. lol oh not to have kids........


----------



## Digging a hole for myself (Apr 20, 2012)

In honour of my best ever round (so far!) yesterday I've just bought myself three new Vokey wedges.

Then took them home a stripped the grips off so that I could put midsize grips on them. Had to do it quickly - it felt rather like defacing a work of art!


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 20, 2012)

opk, I am definitely addicted to buying gear, I know I could have had a shedload of lessons & range time for less and be a better player but thats half the fun

In just over 12 months I have had....

MD Toursteel irons
Titleist 775cb's
Nike Vr full cavity
Ping G10/i10 combo
Ping G10 3-pw (current set)

Drivers/woods
Md 1/3/5 wood
Titleist 907 d2 driver
Titleist 906f 3 & 5 wood
Cobra HS-9m Driver
Nike VR Pr driver & 3 wood
Ping G10 1 & 4 wood (current)

hybrids
2 x bafflers, 1 x yonex, 2 x nike vr and 2 x ping g10

wedges... on my 5th set

putters
wilson cheapo
TM Rossa Daytona
Odyssey 2 ball belly
Ping Redwood

I have had 5 bags in total aswell


----------



## elliottlale (Apr 20, 2012)

i LOVE buying new kit, mainly clothing though!
since starting properly ive had 
Drivers - TM R7, Ping G10, TM Burner
Irons - Mizzy MP-32, TM Burner Plus
Wedges - Kept the same Mizzy and Vokey
Putters - Ping Kushin, Odyssey WH #9, Odyssey WH #7

i think im doing well, considering other peoples!!!!


----------



## rickg (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi fellow GA members............

well I think I'm getting better.........I only bought one club today............a TaylorMade Raylor Daytona Ghost Putter........

It's this one here......

http://www.golfonline.co.uk/taylormade-raylor-ghost-daytona-putter-da-12-p-8261.html


there were a number of compelling reasons for the purchase.......:

1.) reduced from Â£129 to Â£79 in American Golf
2.) Have been thinking about a TM putter for a while
3.) Felt and looked lovely when I tested it
4.) reduced from Â£129 to Â£79...........
5.) beautiful headcover.....



I think I'm cured................


----------



## LanDog (Apr 21, 2012)

rickg said:



			Hi fellow GA members............

well I think I'm getting better.........I only bought one club today............a TaylorMade Raylor Daytona Ghost Putter........

It's this one here......



http://www.golfonline.co.uk/taylormade-raylor-ghost-daytona-putter-da-12-p-8261.html


there were a number of compelling reasons for the purchase.......:

1.) reduced from Â£129 to Â£79 in American Golf
2.) Have been thinking about a TM putter for a while
3.) Felt and looked lovely when I tested it
4.) reduced from Â£129 to Â£79...........
5.) beautiful headcover.....



I think I'm cured................
		
Click to expand...

Hallelujah, Praise the Lord


----------



## Imurg (Apr 21, 2012)

rickg said:



			Hi fellow GA members............

well I think I'm getting better.........I only bought one club today............a TaylorMade Raylor Daytona Ghost Putter........

It's this one here......

http://www.golfonline.co.uk/taylormade-raylor-ghost-daytona-putter-da-12-p-8261.html


there were a number of compelling reasons for the purchase.......:

1.) reduced from Â£129 to Â£79 in American Golf
2.) Have been thinking about a TM putter for a while
3.) Felt and looked lovely when I tested it
4.) reduced from Â£129 to Â£79...........
5.) beautiful headcover.....



I think I'm cured................
		
Click to expand...

In your dreams Mate...

It's pay-day soon.........


----------



## GB72 (Apr 21, 2012)

No clubs for me at least this week (that is waiting for the custom fit in 2 weeks)

But did receive a box of 'bargains' from the Sports HQ

Woodworm belt (looks cool, needed a new one and on a one day sale for Â£7.99)
Adidas Flyer Hat (has a really cooling elasticated mesh back and on sale for one day at Â£2.99)
3 Gloves (not the best but good enough for most rounds and on sale for Â£7.99 for 3)
Pair of Hi-Tec Power CDT Shoes (really good for under Â£50, comfy, look smart and I wanted some shoes with blue in them).

So at least I did not buy any clubs, these are golfing essentials and bargains.


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 21, 2012)

rickg said:



			Hi fellow GA members............

well I think I'm getting better.........I only bought one club today............a TaylorMade Raylor Daytona Ghost Putter........

It's this one here......

http://www.golfonline.co.uk/taylormade-raylor-ghost-daytona-putter-da-12-p-8261.html


there were a number of compelling reasons for the purchase.......:

1.) reduced from Â£129 to Â£79 in American Golf
2.) Have been thinking about a TM putter for a while
3.) Felt and looked lovely when I tested it
4.) reduced from Â£129 to Â£79...........
5.) beautiful headcover.....



I think I'm cured................
		
Click to expand...

Are the Vokeys not screening at you?? "paint me white or change me for some TMs"

That's a good point actually, if as TM say, white is the best colour, why are there irons and wedges not white?


----------



## connor (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks like in going AG tomorrow with a mate he wants a new 3wood and being im in the markets for shoes 3wood and hybrid and a watch at some point in the  next few moths I just have my self a dabble. Mrs gave the green light for me buyin a watch that costs 110. Forgot to mention its for golf and also costs a touch more lol


----------



## moogie (Apr 22, 2012)

Well......Well.......
Ive made ANOTHER Purchase..........reluctantly.........forced upon......honest

Lent my mate,  my New Ping i20 driver,  thursday,  got it back friday,  course closed,  went to range,  swung driver,  rattle.............swung driver,  rattle.......
Something loose,  probably just a bit of glue.......??
But gota send it back
Meanwhile,  saturday,  1st medal of the year,  NO DRIVER,  and not even a 'back-up' in the garage

So off I go,  New Purchase,  New Ping G20 , 10.5deg Stiff TFC 169D TOUR,  gota deal at Â£179,  so not so bad,  he sez,  trying to justify himself
A different look to my i20,  but still performs well

Last time I sent a club back,  ( ping G2 ) it came back,  felt completely different,  and sold Immediately.....
Fingers Crossed ,  not the case,  cos DO LIKE THE i20......Honest


----------



## moogie (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh Yeah.........and a Taylormade R11s  17deg  4 Wood


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 22, 2012)

Lady Doon has offered to buy me a new set of irons, most unlike her, should I be worried?

Anyway....I am quite attatched to my 10 year old X14s so at my age I wonder if it is worth it?

It's quite funny getting older, you think about such thinks as 'is it worthwhile buying a new pair of walking boots'.

M'lady was buying a something the other day and the salesman said that it had a 25 year guarantee. he then gave me a funny look and said with a wee smile 'I suppose that is not a great incentive to you.'


----------



## munro007 (Apr 22, 2012)

Well thats another Â£235 spend on a TM RBZ Accra shaft 14.5 3 wood and Iomic sticky grip. And i out drove the big boys on most holes today. lol


----------



## connor (Apr 22, 2012)

Didn't go AG today in the end. Went to Practice rounds at the club for a couple hours. Think the pro seen the glint in my eye whilst I was looking at clubs and offered me a rbz 3wood to take out for a round. So next time I go out might just take up that offer


----------



## munro007 (Apr 22, 2012)

connor said:



			Didn't go AG today in the end. Went to Practice rounds at the club for a couple hours. Think the pro seen the glint in my eye whilst I was looking at clubs and offered me a rbz 3wood to take out for a round. So next time I go out might just take up that offer
		
Click to expand...

Its a great club fella. i think you might be surprised. lol


----------



## Monty_Brown (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, after bidding on half a dozen putters on ebay in the past week, I've finally got one....

Odyssey White Ice #2

Nice clean blade style to swap in for the mallet headed Corza Ghost when needed. Always good to have something different waiting in the wings when a change is needed on the greens.

Lovely simple head shape and once I stick a nice new Odyssey grip on it, it'll feel like new. :thup:


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 23, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			Always good to have something different waiting in the wings when a change is needed on the greens.

once I stick a nice new Odyssey grip on it, it'll feel like new. :thup:
		
Click to expand...


This made me laugh, your not even telling us why you needed a new putter and before its arrived you want it regripped...... PROBLEM!!! time for you to open up to GA I think.....


Edit, Having said that I did have a long hard look at the Mizuno putter being sold on the for sale section with the center shaft...


----------



## Monty_Brown (Apr 23, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			This made me laugh, your not even telling us why you needed a new putter and before its arrived you want it regripped...... PROBLEM!!! time for you to open up to GA I think.....


Edit, Having said that I did have a long hard look at the Mizuno putter being sold on the for sale section with the center shaft...

Click to expand...



*climbs on therapist's couch*

Weeeeeelll, I am putting like a knob and it can't be my stroke right? So OBVIOUSLY I need a new putter 

Seriously, I want the option of a blade style head that I find easier to line up square. Mallets are great on long putts, but the curved head somehow makes it hard for me to focus on squaring up the face at address.. no idea why.

I'm changing the putter grip becasue the guy who's selling it has a lamkin cord putter grip on there which is not really my thing.

I fancy one of these Vegas Odyssey ones!

http://www.gamolagolf.co.uk/acatalog/Odyssey_Vegas_Girl_Putter_Grip.html
http://www.gamolagolf.co.uk/acatalog/Callaway_Odyssey_Vegas_Putter_Grip.html


----------



## One Planer (Apr 23, 2012)

I just like to add to the thread that, subject to collection, I have just arranged to buy the Mizuno MP32 4 iron to complete my set.

And I have an excuse for buying it too


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hmm I looked on my ebay this morning and it seems I have been ebaying in my sleep.... I am watching Mp32, 33, 38.... WTF am I on.... I don't need a set of blades, I cant hide a set of blades from my wife. I blame boring TV for this.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 23, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Hmm I looked on my ebay this morning and it seems I have been ebaying in my sleep.... I am watching Mp32, 33, 38.... WTF am I on.... I don't need a set of blades, I cant hide a set of blades from my wife. I blame boring TV for this.
		
Click to expand...

Did you forget to take your meds?


....... The voices told me to do it


----------



## One Planer (Apr 23, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Hmm I looked on my ebay this morning and it seems I have been ebaying in my sleep.... I am watching Mp32, 33, 38.... WTF am I on.... I don't need a set of blades, I cant hide a set of blades from my wife. I blame boring TV for this.
		
Click to expand...

On a more helpful note. Andy had a gorgeous set of MP33's for sale a while back, for not very much if I remember right........ Maybe worth a PM






You can thank me later


----------



## Region3 (Apr 23, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			Seriously, I want the option of a blade style head that I find easier to line up square. Mallets are great on long putts, but the curved head somehow makes it hard for me to focus on squaring up the face at address.. no idea why.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried one of these..... ?


----------



## Monty_Brown (Apr 23, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Have you tried one of these..... ?






Click to expand...

Don't encourage me!!!!

the #7 was definitely a contender and I trialled it last year when I was previously in the market for a putter. In the end I decided that this time I wanted something ultra simple that won't distract me at address, hence going for the white ice #2. Ironically, the #2 is reminiscent of my old faithful Ping My Day which I used for 15 years. 

I seem to be going round in circles


----------



## Laughing Gravy (Apr 23, 2012)

New Sun Mountain bag for me a couple weeks back.

Garmin S1 watch last week

Now on the look out for a new trolley. Powakaddy push or maybe an electric one if I can get one at a decent price. Scouring ebay once agin today...


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 23, 2012)

I really want a Hillman Laser Range finder after enjoying the review in the review section. I must talk to Fragger about it. I have the money set aside but its in my PayPal account and I would rather my wife did not see the outgoing by moving it into the bank.


Anyhow, my heart is set on it so it will be added to this post at some point at the beginning of next month


----------



## Slime (Apr 23, 2012)

So far this year I've bought a new set of irons, a new hybrid, a new driver, a new carry bag, 2 dozen golf balls and in the last 12 hours I've ordered a pair of MacWet gloves and a Golf Monthly umbrella!
It's an addiction.......................and I love it!
Now....about my putter.....mmmmmmmm.

*Slime*.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 23, 2012)

Gareth said:



			I just like to add to the thread that, subject to collection, I have just arranged to buy the Mizuno MP32 4 iron to complete my set.

And I have an excuse for buying it too 

Click to expand...

Scratch this previous comment.

Iron ordered, paid for and collecting tomorrow night at 5pm


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 23, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Scratch this previous comment.

Iron ordered, paid for and collecting tomorrow night at 5pm 

Click to expand...


You needed it mate!!!........


----------



## One Planer (Apr 23, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			You needed it mate!!!........

Click to expand...

:thup:

Did I mention I'm also looking into some wedges........... Guess which ones??? :rofl:


----------



## Region3 (Apr 23, 2012)

In an effort to help all you poor souls with your afflictions, I can pm my bank details for you to transfer your disposable income to, thus rendering you unable to buy any more gear.

You're welcome.


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 23, 2012)

Region3 said:



			In an effort to help all you poor souls with your afflictions, I can pm my bank details for you to transfer your disposable income to, thus rendering you unable to buy any more gear.

You're welcome. 

Click to expand...



Ye nothing in your sig is new Region..... If you want to join in we are an open group buddy, you dont have to stand on the side lines


----------



## Monty_Brown (Apr 23, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Ye nothing in your sig is new Region..... If you want to join in we are an open group buddy, you dont have to stand on the side lines 

Click to expand...

Exactly. the first step on the road to recovery is to admit to yourself you have a problem.


----------



## connor (Apr 23, 2012)

went to book a putting lesson and walked out the proud owner of some nike lunar controls with the red sole.
russel even price matched the net for me without me asking what a top bloke.  
Also spoke to him regarding 3wood and he will do me a custom fitting with different shafts etc and basically told me to steer clear of AG as i will only get off the shelf there and be done by a sales agent and not someone who has my golfing intrests at heart and not too fussed if i return again hence why they sold me benross last time lol.

So looks like in a few weeks im going in the fitting studio, he seems to think i might need a stiff shaft as aposed to reg but we will let his advice and the stats decide that.  Never even swung a stiff shaft so be interesting to see the difference.


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 23, 2012)

connor said:



			went to book a putting lesson and walked out the proud owner of some nike lunar controls with the red sole.
russel even price matched the net for me without me asking what a top bloke.  
Also spoke to him regarding 3wood and he will do me a custom fitting with different shafts etc and basically told me to steer clear of AG as i will only get off the shelf there and be done by a sales agent and not someone who has my golfing intrests at heart and not too fussed if i return again hence why they sold me benross last time lol.

So looks like in a few weeks im going in the fitting studio, he seems to think i might need a stiff shaft as aposed to reg but we will let his advice and the stats decide that.  Never even swung a stiff shaft so be interesting to see the difference.
		
Click to expand...

Well that's it isn't it, you will need stiff in everything if you need stiff in your 3 wood!!!!!


----------



## connor (Apr 23, 2012)

Haha I did ask about that. But we are going to look at the stats first. My irons are ok but will look at stats on my hybrid as well as in the market for one of them as well


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 23, 2012)

Two new pairs of adidas trousers ordered and just playing around with colour designs on the myjoy site


----------



## moogie (Apr 24, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Two new pairs of adidas trousers ordered and just playing around with colour designs on the myjoy site
		
Click to expand...


More Shoes Homer.......??
Im sure I recall reading somewhere, when i joined this Forum,  u already have about 16 Pairs.....??!!!!??

I M E L D A ............. U have it BAD


----------



## munro007 (Apr 27, 2012)

I promised myself no to spend anymore. lol 

But i just had to buy one of these.

http://www.radiusputters.com/putters-tour-concept-its.html


----------



## gripitripit (Apr 27, 2012)

I am off to my local AG to pick up a Motocaddy S3 lite in next few days..!!! 
Then that is it for me..!


----------



## bobmac (Apr 27, 2012)

gripitripit said:



			I am off to my local AG to pick up a Motocaddy S3 lite in next few days..!!! 
Then that is it for me..!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Slime (Apr 27, 2012)

munro007 said:



			I promised myself no to spend anymore. lol 

But i just had to buy one of these.

http://www.radiusputters.com/putters-tour-concept-its.html

Click to expand...

Which model did you go for, they look gorgeous.
Put a review in the review section when you've given it a decent go as I'd be very interested to know how it performs,
thanks,

*Slime*.


----------



## moogie (Apr 27, 2012)

Slime said:



			Which model did you go for, they look gorgeous.
Put a review in the review section when you've given it a decent go as I'd be very interested to know WHEN ITS UP FOR SALE,
thanks,

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...


Sorted that for you.........


----------



## Naybrains (Apr 27, 2012)

It's been a bad week..... Cobra Baffler Fairways, Baffler Rescue - Cobra Trusty Rusty's
Cobra GT Standbag ...... Odyssey Metal X No 7


----------



## munro007 (Apr 27, 2012)

Slime said:



			Which model did you go for, they look gorgeous.
Put a review in the review section when you've given it a decent go as I'd be very interested to know how it performs,
thanks,

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

I went for the Tour Concept ITS. It is an awesome bit of kit, its gat a lot better weight balance, and face than my Scotty. My Scotty is really go on fast greens, i am not sure if i will keep it until the summer. I spent over an hour today on the putting green, and i loved it. I will post a review next week. 

And i won't be selling it :ears:


----------



## Val (Apr 27, 2012)

New vokey and another polo shirt for me yesterday. Florida in 3 weeks so will be bargain hunting in there


----------



## munro007 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hmmm so many thinks to buy over there fella.


----------



## Durango (Apr 27, 2012)

New Cleveland 588 wedge from ebay this week.


----------



## Val (Apr 27, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Hmmm so many thinks to buy over there fella. 

Click to expand...

Yip but not always cheaper than here unfortunately


----------



## Dave B (Apr 28, 2012)

Today is D-Day - The Razr Fit has arrived  

The course is a bit wet following all the rain we've had this week however if I get 230-240 yds carry down the middle I'll be a very happy man :fore:

Unfortunately I think I'll have to wait another week or two to see how much roll I get but it's not raining and that's a good start to the weekend


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice Drive the Razr fit feels good of the face and not to loud when hit. Also it sits nice and square unlike those awful closed efforts that Callaway bring out. If I did not have a D2 it would certainly be one I would be looking at.


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 28, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			I could have written this.

*I love looking at golf stuff and often trawl ebay while the Mrs is watching some guff on the box.*

Even accidentally won a putter the other day, didn't think my bid would be anywhere near but won.  I evfen quite like it 

Alex, give me a shout if you change the driver, I may be interested in yours....

Click to expand...

Ahh ... the lure of golf equipment porn.
I look at houses at can't afford when the OH isn't looking

EDIT: how embarrassing... my very first post and i used the word porn.
Probably get banned!

Hello everyone!:whoo:


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 28, 2012)

A trip to AG on the cards this morning, maybe a new fairway/hybrid - on a budget but will I stick to it!!!!! Wife going to look for eyelashes, me and the little girl going clubbing.


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 28, 2012)

Stuck within my budget and bought a Mizuno MP Titanium fairway which felt great in the practice area, very nearly bought the Cleveland launcher but they didn't feel much difference in the 2 and couldn't justify the difference in price.

Does anyone have a spare Mizuno headcover going spare/for sale that will fit my new Mizuno??


----------



## connor (Apr 28, 2012)

Spent more money. Got a new burner super fast 3wood was advised against rbz. Then seen a second hand g15 20* hybrid for 50quid so I gambled and brought with out testing as I get on really well with the other one...
Trouble is I just got back from the practice ground I can cream the hybrid and now am indifferent with the 3wood! Stupid thing was Workin earlier haha.


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 28, 2012)

Marshy77 said:



			Stuck within my budget and bought a Mizuno MP Titanium fairway which felt great in the practice area, very nearly bought the Cleveland launcher but they didn't feel much difference in the 2 and couldn't justify the difference in price.

Does anyone have a spare Mizuno headcover going spare/for sale that will fit my new Mizuno??
		
Click to expand...


Much as its against the GA to help you shop.... Look at this!!

http://www.4golfonline.com/mizuno-tour-limited-headcovers-p-345.html

Beautiful!!!


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 28, 2012)

connor said:



			Spent more money. Got a new burner super fast 3wood was advised against rbz. Then seen a second hand g15 20* hybrid for 50quid so I gambled and brought with out testing as I get on really well with the other one...
Trouble is I just got back from the practice ground I can cream the hybrid and now am indifferent with the 3wood! Stupid thing was Workin earlier haha.
		
Click to expand...

Is the Burner the white headed version 2.0? If so I have one, word of warning though the shafts that are fitted a far to long I have cut mine down by 1 1/2 inches and it is much better and easier to control. They are great clubs by the way and the ball really fires of the face


----------



## connor (Apr 28, 2012)

Yeah that's the one.... Would that no effect the weighting of the club?


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 28, 2012)

connor said:



			Yeah that's the one.... Would that no effect the weighting of the club?
		
Click to expand...

Think it makes the shaft slightly stiffer. I had the Pro do it, it wasn't a homemade botched job. Since I have had it done it is a lot easier to control. I know Mark Crossfield on youtube expresses concern about the shaft length as well in one of his reviews. Put it up against another 3 wood if you have one or a mates and you should see the differance in length.


----------



## connor (Apr 28, 2012)

Got my old one will have a look later. It's going to venture out tomorrow for a round... Oh I thought you chopped it off yourself lol


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 28, 2012)

connor said:



			Got my old one will have a look later. It's going to venture out tomorrow for a round... Oh I thought you chopped it off yourself lol
		
Click to expand...

It's worth looking at mate as it does make it easier to control. I would like to bet there is a noticeable differance between it and your old one. No I do not mess around shortening shafts and altering lies myself I leave that to somebody who knows what they are doing!! I change grips myself but that's as far as it goes.


----------



## connor (Apr 28, 2012)

Will see what it's like for a few rounds then if not happy get it altered


----------



## munro007 (Apr 28, 2012)

Just bought 2 Miura Wedges 52 & 56. I know i have just bought KZG Wedges, But i haven't gelled with them. So i just need a 60 Miura Wedge, and i will be happy. LOL


----------



## Slime (Apr 28, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			Is the Burner the white headed version 2.0? If so I have one, word of warning though the shafts that are fitted a far to long I have cut mine down by 1 1/2 inches and it is much better and easier to control. They are great clubs by the way and the ball really fires of the face
		
Click to expand...

I've got a TM Burner Superfast (blak headed) driver and was thinking of lopping 1" off the shaft but i'm concerned it'll alter the feel of the thing, and once it's shortened there's no turning back. Did your pro give you any advice on this when he shortened your club?

*Slime*.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 28, 2012)

Slime said:



			I've got a TM Burner Superfast (blak headed) driver and was thinking of lopping 1" off the shaft but i'm concerned it'll alter the feel of the thing, and once it's shortened there's no turning back. Did your pro give you any advice on this when he shortened your club?

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

All he said mate was that the shaft will feel stiffer. He also said that TM are notorious for having extra long shafts in their clubs thats where they get their distance from. Have to be honest now I have had it done I cannot tell much difference in the feel of the shaft it just makes it easier to control. Mine is the 3 wood though don't know how it will effect your Driver.


----------



## munro007 (Apr 28, 2012)

Scott Gourlay put a 3 wood shaft in an R11s driver, and i hit longer and more consistent, than with a standard length driver shaft. lol try and work that one out.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 28, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Scott Gourlay put a 3 wood shaft in an R11s driver, and i hit longer and more consistent, than with a standard length driver shaft. lol try and work that one out.
		
Click to expand...

Consistent I can understand but longer dont know where that comes from, unless you were finding the sweet spot far more often


----------



## munro007 (Apr 28, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			Consistent I can understand but longer dont know where that comes from, unless you were finding the sweet spot far more often
		
Click to expand...

I believe that the average length of drivers on tour is a lot less that what you buy off the shelf. I will ask Scott what length they use tomorrow.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 28, 2012)

munro007 said:



			I believe that the average length of drivers on tour is a lot less that what you buy off the shelf. I will ask Scott what length they use tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Be interesting to know, I know they don't use the average off the shelf shafts though, upwards of a grand some of em!!!


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 29, 2012)

Off to St Mellion and decided to get a RBZ 3wood before I went.   Seems great on the simulator, lets see what I can do with it on a big course?


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 29, 2012)

Slime said:



			I've got a TM Burner Superfast (blak headed) driver and was thinking of lopping 1" off the shaft but i'm concerned it'll alter the feel of the thing, and once it's shortened there's no turning back. Did your pro give you any advice on this when he shortened your club?

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

You can turn it back, you just put a plug in the butt of the shaft and regrip it.


----------



## connor (Apr 29, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			Off to St Mellion and decided to get a RBZ 3wood before I went.   Seems great on the simulator, lets see what I can do with it on a big course?
		
Click to expand...

What you doin down my neck of the woods? I playing st mellion June 3rd 4th 5th can't wait


----------



## bobmac (Apr 29, 2012)

The starter at Woodhall Spa yesterday wasn't expecting to spend Â£19.99 on a training aid, but in the end, he couldn't resist it


----------



## connor (Apr 29, 2012)

Never one to miss an opportunity hey bob


----------



## moogie (Apr 29, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Just bought 2 Miura Wedges 52 & 56. I know i have just bought KZG Wedges, But i haven't gelled with them. So i just need a 60 Miura Wedge, and i will be happy. LOL
		
Click to expand...

Are YOU the Mystery Lotto Winner ,  munro......
You have more expensive Taste than the average WAG.............

And Because Im a Golf Ho,  I need to know the specs........shafts,  any special grinds,  costs,.......spill beans


----------



## bobmac (Apr 29, 2012)

connor said:



			Never one to miss an opportunity hey bob
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely.
Need to put food on the table somehow  :mmm:


----------



## Slime (Apr 29, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			You can turn it back, you just put a plug in the butt of the shaft and regrip it.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, didn't realise that.


----------



## munro007 (Apr 29, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			Consistent I can understand but longer dont know where that comes from, unless you were finding the sweet spot far more often
		
Click to expand...

Hi In-The-Rough, 

Just got an email back from Scott, 

Std length on Tour is between 44.25 and 44.75 not many guys using longer shafts, but there will be some.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 29, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Hi In-The-Rough, 

Just got an email back from Scott, 

Std length on Tour is between 44.25 and 44.75 not many guys using longer shafts, but there will be some.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, makes a mockery out of some of our kit which comes with 45 and 46" shafts, no wonder we smack em into the Trees


----------



## Imurg (Apr 29, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			Consistent I can understand but longer dont know where that comes from, unless you were finding the sweet spot far more often
		
Click to expand...

The theory reckons that a slightly shorter shaft will be easier to return square to the ball.
You may lose a couple of mph from tyhe swing speed but this will be countered by the better quality strike on the ball. Find the Sweet Spot more often and you'll have longer straighter drives..

Theory's a wonderful thing innit?


----------



## munro007 (Apr 29, 2012)

moogie said:



			Are YOU the Mystery Lotto Winner ,  munro......
You have more expensive Taste than the average WAG.............

And Because Im a Golf Ho,  I need to know the specs........shafts,  any special grinds,  costs,.......spill beans

Click to expand...


Hahaha no i just don't have any kids. I pick them up next week. I went for the black heads, not sure on shafts, i might take my KZG off my Scandiums, or i might get some spinners. I like the weight of the spinner shafts. No sure on total bill, because i don't know what shafts etc. Scott Gourlay is flat out for the next 4-5 days building cooper irons, so i will wait and see.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 29, 2012)

Imurg said:



			The theory reckons that a slightly shorter shaft will be easier to return square to the ball.
You may lose a couple of mph from tyhe swing speed but this will be countered by the better quality strike on the ball. Find the Sweet Spot more often and you'll have longer straighter drives..

*Theory's a wonderful thing innit?[/*QUOTE]

It is putting it into practice is a different matter
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 29, 2012)

Can I just say how fantastic this forum is, asked about the mizuno headcover and just received a pm from NWJocko to say he has one and will send it my way - cheers mate.


----------



## moogie (Apr 29, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Hahaha no i just don't have any kids. I pick them up next week. I went for the black heads, not sure on shafts, i might take my KZG off my Scandiums, or i might get some spinners. I like the weight of the spinner shafts. No sure on total bill, because i don't know what shafts etc. Scott Gourlay is flat out for the next 4-5 days building cooper irons, so i will wait and see.
		
Click to expand...


Just Googled the Cooper Irons.........Has Scott got full range in......??
I presume very like VEGA due to being Forged in Kyoei forging house....??
Got some Vega wedges,  quality,  feel,  finish,  superb


----------



## Slime (Apr 29, 2012)

Marshy77 said:



			Can I just say how fantastic this forum is, asked about the mizuno headcover and just received a pm from NWJocko to say he has one and will send it my way - cheers mate.
		
Click to expand...

It is a fantastiv forum, that's for sure.
Oh, by the way, I've got an RBZ 10.5Âº Reg shaft driver head cover, has anyone got the club that fits inside it .

*Slime*.


----------



## munro007 (Apr 29, 2012)

moogie said:



			Just Googled the Cooper Irons.........Has Scott got full range in......??
I presume very like VEGA due to being Forged in Kyoei forging house....??
Got some Vega wedges,  quality,  feel,  finish,  superb
		
Click to expand...

I am not sure what he was got in just now, i know he is building up over 40 cooper irons just now, so he might be sold out. But he has some demo clubs, it his fitting room.


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 30, 2012)

Dear GA, 

Pay day is here and I have pulled the triger on a Hillman Lazer Rangefinder. I spent a week or so trying to get a V2 on ebay that was at the price point I wanted but it did not happen so after the great review in the review section on here for the Hillman I have taken a punt on it.


I got the better of the two with the rubber cover and the AA batteries so while it is not shiny..... NEW SHINY!!! 

I would think it will be here in a day or two, it has been sent to Funys place so I will be off to see him some time before the weekend..... "oh yes baby I am just off to see Steve at the range" "I thought you told me Steve was on crushes" "oh ye so I did..... I think he is just going to have a look at my swing for me darling"


----------



## Naybrains (Apr 30, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			It's been a bad week..... Cobra Baffler Fairways, Baffler Rescue - Cobra Trusty Rusty's
Cobra GT Standbag ...... Odyssey Metal X No 7
		
Click to expand...


Ermmm.... just to finish the bag off (and my marriage) a Pair of Trusty Rusty's.  

....When will the spending stop.......................Now!


----------



## moogie (Apr 30, 2012)

Made Cock up..........Bloody E B A Y
Made a 'Best Offer' on a New Taylormade Rescue 11 -- 18 deg Stiff
A cheeky offer at only Â£80.00,  expecting to be given a BIG FAT N O 
A day past , heard Nowt
So bought a Taylormade RBZ TOUR 18.5 Rescue,  locally
Got back in this afternoon,  from a Range session........Offer Accepted.......!!!!
So Ive now got 2 New Rescues ( 1 in hand,  1 due soon ) ......!!!!
DOH........!!!


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 30, 2012)

Cant you take the RBZ back and swap it for something else?


----------



## moogie (Apr 30, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			Cant you take the RBZ back and swap it for something else?
		
Click to expand...


I Could,  but that would probably breach GA rules,  surely........

Nah,  seriously,  dunno which way Im goin to play this......??
The RBZ TOUR is nice club,  hit a few at the range today,  may wait til the other arrives,  and compare side by side,  then sell one on
That seems the most sensible route to go down

Was at Close House driving range near me
They have just started stocking VEGA and UNITED clubs.......WOW
B E A U T I F U L ..........


----------



## Alex1975 (May 3, 2012)

I got  PROPER bollocking yesterday. HID found that I had spend Â£45 on Paypal... little does she know it was alot more than that.

"You have a brand new set of golf clubs sitting here!! you tell me not to spend money on x y & z but then you go and spunk it on more golf stuff". I played it cool and said I took her point and off she went again saying the same stuff.

Shes a joker... my irons were a year old at Christmas....


Think I may be having to cool my golf spending for a while.... or be smarter with my banking!


----------



## bobmac (May 3, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			I got  PROPER bollocking yesterday. HID found that I had spend Â£45 on Paypal... little does she know it was alot more than that.
		
Click to expand...

How is the new Laser rangefinder?


----------



## munro007 (May 3, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			I got  PROPER bollocking yesterday. HID found that I had spend Â£45 on Paypal... little does she know it was alot more than that.

"You have a brand new set of golf clubs sitting here!! you tell me not to spend money on x y & z but then you go and spunk it on more golf stuff". I played it cool and said I took her point and off she went again saying the same stuff.

Shes a joker... my irons were a year old at Christmas....


Think I may be having to cool my golf spending for a while.... or be smarter with my banking!
		
Click to expand...

Dude you need to be smarter, do what they do. Put a little aside every month, and get a cash credit top up card. And keep your golf fund separate. Result :clap:


----------



## Alex1975 (May 3, 2012)

bobmac said:



			How is the new Laser rangefinder?  

Click to expand...


I had it sent to Fundy`s place, he tells me that Dominos is 136 yards from his door. I have not been to get it yet but I am told it is small, basic but very good for what is it/costs.

I would be a fat man if Dominos was 136 yards from my door!!!


----------



## fundy (May 3, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			I had it sent to Fundy`s place, he tells me that Dominos is 136 yards from his door. I have not been to get it yet but I am told it is small, basic but very good for what is it/costs.

I would be a fat man if Dominos was 136 yards from my door!!!
		
Click to expand...

Fundy is a fat man because Dominos is that close (in before anyone else!!!!)


----------



## GreiginFife (May 3, 2012)

As I've just bought a Vokey SM4 which it could be argued I didn't need (mainly by HID)... I would say the answer is never!


----------



## Alex1975 (May 3, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			As I've just bought a Vokey SM4 which it could be argued I didn't need (mainly by HID)... I would say the answer is never!
		
Click to expand...


you have a bit of a mix of wedges there, do you not need to replace them all?


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 3, 2012)

Fell off the wagon today. Galvin Cap,Galvin Polo Shirt and Ralph Lauren Jumper


----------



## GreiginFife (May 3, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			you have a bit of a mix of wedges there, do you not need to replace them all?
		
Click to expand...

Oh no way Alex, I love my MP-T 47* and my Z-TP 52* is my favourite club of all, just the 56* I have been drifting a bit on, MP-T10 to CG14 then decided to give a SM4 a bash and it felt quite good. Didn't have the 56/08 new in stock so should get one ordered up for early next week.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 3, 2012)

Its quite simple really

You need to die before the spending stops

sorry cant hang around, got to go spend some of Mrs Fraggers dosh 

Fragger


----------



## Alex1975 (May 3, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Its quite simple really

You need to die before the spending stops

sorry cant hang around, got to go spend some of Mrs Fraggers dosh 

Fragger
		
Click to expand...

What does Mrs Fragger fancy buying?

I see you have had a cut buddy. Damn right in all!!!


----------



## Naybrains (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm back folks - look what's happened while me & the GM forums been on a wee break.





Me and the forum stopped but the spending didn't!


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm guessing we are not the only ones who have spend money on gear since your post in May. I've added some new irons and a driver and I'm simultaneously replying to you whilst browsing Fleabay and gumtree for bargains


----------



## Deke (Jul 11, 2012)

kev_off_the_tee said:



			I'm guessing we are not the only ones who have spend money on gear since your post in May. I've added some new irons and a driver and I'm simultaneously replying to you whilst browsing Fleabay and gumtree for bargains 

Click to expand...

Rarely a night goes by in my gaff without some ebay and gumtree rummaging Kev!


----------



## DaveM (Jul 11, 2012)

Just bought a new driver. Not tried it proper yet(on course). Why I got it? I don't have a clue, as the driver I already have is the best club in the bag.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2012)

Yep - guilty as charged. New odyssey pro force milled #9, motocaddy trolly bag, some jumpers, and just found out I've Â£100 in pro shop vouchers so myjoys organised


----------



## rickg (Jul 11, 2012)

on the one side, my Stewart remote trolley and extra's arrives tomorrow.......balancing that out, a pair of shoes split tonight and had to be thrown away.............I think thats called Yin and Yang.........


----------



## bobmac (Jul 12, 2012)

I've just got some printer ink. 
2 sets which in Currys would have cost over Â£100.............ebay......
Â£5.79

So if you want/need any printer ink, let me know


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jul 12, 2012)

I've just bought a new pair of ProQuip Aquastorm waterproof trousers off of eBay, which given the current weather I think is entirely justified


----------



## One Planer (Jul 12, 2012)

I've just purchased a new pitch mark repair tool as I cannot for love, nor money find my other one


----------



## Imurg (Jul 12, 2012)

Got some cash burning a hole in my PayPal account......

Itching to spend it but having trouble finding something....


----------



## One Planer (Jul 12, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Got some cash burning a hole in my PayPal account......

Itching to spend it but having trouble finding something....
		
Click to expand...

New bag?


----------



## bobmac (Jul 12, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Got some cash burning a hole in my PayPal account......

Itching to spend it but having trouble finding something....
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a friend who has putting problems and a birthday coming up soon?  

Or
How about some MyJoys?


----------



## louise_a (Jul 12, 2012)

I seem to have the spending bug too, last week, a GPS, yesterday a decent waterproof jacket.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 12, 2012)

Gareth said:



			New bag?
		
Click to expand...

Got a fairly new trolley bag and a new standbag so that's not gonna work.
Trouble is I don't really need anything - except a golf game....


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 12, 2012)

We have to accept the facts... IT WON'T STOP!!!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 12, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Got a fairly new trolley bag and a new standbag so that's not gonna work.
Trouble is I don't really need anything - except a golf game....
		
Click to expand...

Suggest you get a new trolley...coz the way you kick yours after a bad shot, it aint gonna last long 

444CHADFragger


----------



## thecraw (Jul 12, 2012)

Got some nice new shoes thanks to GM and my Â£50 for the grip review I did. I also had a Â£20 SGU voucher to use so my new shoes cost me Â£10.

Thanks GM.


:thup:


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow, resurrection of an old post!! You guys are out of control!!

Ye... me too, I have a new used set of irons... I really must pay Rick . I got the Rick pro shop treatment. On the plus side they are clearly, plainly and simply FAR better for me than the MPs. I tried hard to buck the situation but they perform so so much better.

Better put the MPs in the for sale section but every time I see them I am still in love!! Every time I see the new ones I am sick in my mouth but when I hit them I am stunned.

That's it now though.... I just need to get them re gripped in blue and have them re-chromed/finished.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 12, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Wow, resurrection of an old post!! You guys are out of control!!

Ye... me too, I have a new used set of irons... I really must pay Rick . I got the Rick pro shop treatment. On the plus side they are clearly, plainly and simply FAR better for me than the MPs. I tried hard to buck the situation but they perform so so much better.

Better put the MPs in the for sale section but every time I see them I am still in love!! Every time I see the new ones I am sick in my mouth but when I hit them I am stunned.

That's it now though.... I just need to get them re gripped in blue and have them re-chromed/finished.
		
Click to expand...

MP's for sale... Really??? oo:


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 12, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			MP's for sale... Really??? oo:
		
Click to expand...


Yep, going cheap to forum members and in immaculate condition, no chatter always kept in head covers, PX 5.5 shafts, 5-PW. PM me for if your interested. My plan is to put them in the for sale section for a few days then ebay them so would love you to save me the bother. Gosh I don't want to sell them, take them out of my site!!


----------



## Durango (Jul 12, 2012)

Got a Â£50 american golf voucher from a review in the mag but really don't need anything. Also got Â£60 in my club account. When's that new Titleist driver coming out...


----------



## seochris (Jul 12, 2012)

Since March in no particular order....New G10 driver, new driver re-shafted, i20 5 wood, a second G10 hybrid, new iron shafts, new cart bag, new V 2 Bushnell, new hat, RBZ 3 wood, Ecco Biom shoes, Odyessy black series putters. 


Considering: (any advice welcome)......TM CB irons, Sun Mountain trolley, re-shaft RBZ 3 wood with Grafalloy PFC 60 shaft, Nome or Sydney or TM Spider putter.....oooohh just seen some pics of Ping's new Anser Adjustable driver and their Gorge wedges...def in the consider list! 
:mmm:

Disposed of in 2012.... 1 x set of MP53's, set of Titleist CB 695, G 15 driver, D2 909 Driver, TM R11 driver, g10 3 wood with Prolaunch red, Ping Cart Bag.  

Pending sales: Titleist D2 910, i 20 5 wood, set of mizuno pros, 909 Hybrid 17*, G10 driver with Prolaunch red reg shaft.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 12, 2012)

seochris said:



			Since March in no particular order....New G10 driver, new driver re-shafted, i20 5 wood, a second G10 hybrid, new iron shafts, new cart bag, new V 2 Bushnell, new hat, RBZ 3 wood, Ecco Biom shoes, Odyessy black series putters. 


Considering: (any advice welcome)......TM CB irons, Sun Mountain trolley, re-shaft RBZ 3 wood with Grafalloy PFC 60 shaft, Nome or Sydney or TM Spider putter.....oooohh just seen some pics of Ping's new Anser Adjustable driver and their Gorge wedges...def in the consider list! 
:mmm:

Disposed of in 2012.... 1 x set of MP53's, set of Titleist CB 695, G 15 driver, D2 909 Driver, TM R11 driver, g10 3 wood with Prolaunch red, Ping Cart Bag.  

Pending sales: Titleist D2 910, i 20 5 wood, set of mizuno pros, 909 Hybrid 17*, G10 driver with Prolaunch red reg shaft.
		
Click to expand...


What shaft is in your 910 D2?


----------



## Snelly (Jul 12, 2012)

I am the opposite to most of you.  It is very rare for me to spend money on golf equipment. 

I just can't see the point and only replace stuff when it is knackered. My irons are a decade old, my lob wedge is 13, my sand iron is about 8.  My 2 ball putter is old too. The newest thing I have is my Scotty putter which I have had for 14 months but never use as I don't like it.  I don't want to sell it though as my wife gave it to me for my 40th birthday. 

During the first ten years of my golf career, I chopped and changed constantly to try and find the perfect clubs.  However, I slowly began to realise that it didn't make a blind bit of difference to my scores. 

I am the polar opposite of "all the gear and no idea."  So is James (JustOne) actually.  He hits a lovely ball and his irons are older than mine I think!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 12, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			What shaft is in your 910 D2?
		
Click to expand...

Alex - you said That's it now though....didn't you??

I loved my Rapture Hybrid so much I bought another but am selling the G20 so will actually be richer!


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 12, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			Alex - you said That's it now though....didn't you??

I loved my Rapture Hybrid so much I bought another but am selling the G20 so will actually be richer!
		
Click to expand...


Just asking a question.... for a friend....


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 12, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Just asking a question.... for a friend.... 

Click to expand...

Ahh for your friend - well that's ok then


----------



## seochris (Jul 12, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			What shaft is in your 910 D2?
		
Click to expand...

Well as its for your friend it's a Diamana Kai'li, 65 Regular flex.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 12, 2012)

seochris said:



			Well as its for your friend it's a Diamana Kai'li, 65 Regular flex.  

Click to expand...

I read "dianana" my exitment grew, I read "Kai'li" and was at fever pitch, then I read "regular" and thought "few". I get very emotional about my "friends" shaft choice you see.


----------



## richart (Jul 12, 2012)

I am sure my clubs will see me out, but I have bought two pairs of Ecco shoes recently. The Ecco Biom Hybrids are so comfortable, but am only going to wear them in dry weather, so after four weeks they have not had a sniff of the course.


----------



## moogie (Jul 12, 2012)

Well...........where do I start.....
Since my last post on this thread,  I have bought......

Motocaddy S1 Digital electric trolley
Custom Fitted for Irons with Mr Scott Gourlay,  Craigmillar Park,  KZG Forged Evolution II irons with Accra Shafts
Bought a Taylormade RBZ Tour Driver , (off shelf-not fitted),  then on Pros advice (SCOTT),  too Low spin,  traded back in and bought......
Taylormade R11s 10.5 Stiff RIP Phenom 
Bought a Corza Ghost (off my mate) for no other reason than........for Â£50 bargain.......and u CANT have too many putters...........
Sold the RBZ Tour rescue and R11 Rescue (mentioned in previous post on thread)
Bought Standard RBZ rescue 19 Stiff
Bought RBZ 3 wood ( today ) after trying at range yesterday,  too big a gap between my driver and 4 wood
Also bought 5 New Oakley shirts and 2 Galvin Green shirts,  for the summer (HA - Thats a JOKE) season....!!!



I will DEFO have to start listing some gear in the For Sale section on forum,  as Ive got a few Too Many wedges accumulating in my garage.............


----------



## munro007 (Jul 12, 2012)

moogie said:



			Well...........where do I start.....
Since my last post on this thread,  I have bought......

Motocaddy S1 Digital electric trolley
Custom Fitted for Irons with Mr Scott Gourlay,  Craigmillar Park,  KZG Forged Evolution II irons with Accra Shafts
Bought a Taylormade RBZ Tour Driver , (off shelf-not fitted),  then on Pros advice (SCOTT),  too Low spin,  traded back in and bought......
Taylormade R11s 10.5 Stiff RIP Phenom 
Bought a Corza Ghost (off my mate) for no other reason than........for Â£50 bargain.......and u CANT have too many putters...........
Sold the RBZ Tour rescue and R11 Rescue (mentioned in previous post on thread)
Bought Standard RBZ rescue 19 Stiff
Bought RBZ 3 wood ( today ) after trying at range yesterday,  too big a gap between my driver and 4 wood
Also bought 5 New Oakley shirts and 2 Galvin Green shirts,  for the summer (HA - Thats a JOKE) season....!!!



I will DEFO have to start listing some gear in the For Sale section on forum,  as Ive got a few Too Many wedges accumulating in my garage.............

Click to expand...


What are you like. 

I thought i was bad. :rofl:


----------



## GB72 (Jul 12, 2012)

I have been relatively well behaved for me. Since my last posts on here I have only bought my Orka Irons and I bought a 10 degree Benross Quad Speed RIP white driver to see if I could hit it well with a lower ball flight that my current 12 degree driver. The answer was no and so, despite the fact that I love the look of the club, that may be going.

I have managed to sell a 3 wood, my CG16 irons and a putter to lucky forumers who got bargains as well so got some cash back and now need to sell my Cobra SZ irons and the Benross Driver and I can start shopping again.


----------



## moogie (Jul 12, 2012)

munro007 said:



			What are you like. 

I thought i was bad.
		
Click to expand...


Richard......Indeed ,  u have got it bad..........only I may have it Worse..............ha

Ive made other purchases,  not mentioned,  as they werent to go in my bag,  they were just purchases...........ha........Im even in Denial,  got it bad


----------



## munro007 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank god you don't live closer to you know who. You not fancy another trip up soon and kill two birds with one stone, on the 13th August, Scott is sponsoring some holes. And then you could go in to the hub afterwards.


----------



## moogie (Jul 12, 2012)

Ha Ha ,  u have dangled the Carrot.......Now,  do I take a Bite.....

Ive only just read your other post on that topic,  off work at moment,  when get back,  will check out my shift rotas..........

If u can Guarantee sunshine,  no rain,  dry course,  Id be there in a flash...........sick of these blasted course closures,  took 3 weeks off,  only had 4 or 5 days when never rained.....:angry:


----------



## munro007 (Jul 12, 2012)

I will do my best, its always dry in the hub. :clap:


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 12, 2012)

who ever said Scotsmen were tight was wrong!!!!!! in a big way. You lot are terrible


----------



## munro007 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hahaha, I am lucky i don't have kids. :thup:


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 13, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			who ever said Scotsmen were tight was wrong!!!!!! in a big way. You lot are terrible 

Click to expand...

Key phrase for me mate... "Cost Neutral!" or at least I try to keep it that was so HID doesn't have a fit. 
I have succumbed to the lure of used-new shineys and she ain't gonna be happy!!!


----------

